# Allow OTA and cable simultaneously



## someperson (Aug 13, 2017)

In my area, there are some OTA channels Comcast doesn't carry that we actually sometimes watch:

Laff
Light TV
Escape
Cozi TV
Charge!
GetTV
Grit
We currently use Windows Media Center, which is able to have both OTA and cable channels in the same lineup. However, there are things about WMC that really annoy me, and I am looking at alternatives. TiVo looks like a very promising option, but I am disappointed that we would effectively lose these channels if we went that route, and am therefore on the wall about it.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

someperson said:


> In my area, there are some OTA channels Comcast doesn't carry that we actually sometimes watch:
> 
> Laff
> Light TV
> ...


So, you buy TWO Tivo's. One for cable, and one for OTA channels. That's all you can do, unless you buy one of the very old units that does both at the same time.

Or one Tivo for cable channels, and one of the other available dvrs for OTA channels.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

MikeBear said:


> So, you buy TWO Tivo's. One for cable, and one for OTA channels. That's all you can do, unless you buy one of the very old units that does both at the same time.
> 
> Or one Tivo for cable channels, and one of the other available dvrs for OTA channels.


I've got Roamio OTAs' for antenna channels and Bolts' for Charter. With Mini's you can easily switch hosts for watching live TV from both DVRs on one box.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

The dual tuner premiere can be set up for cable and OTA at the same time and it is still receiving updates.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I had to make this decision at a previous address that I was at. I had a TivoHD that worked well as an OTA Tivo but eventually went all in on what was the Roamio hardware infrastructure at that time (Roamio Pro for Cable and Roamio Basic for OTA). The primary reason being that the TivoHD was not compatible with the streaming that the Mini used. The Mini's could actually connect and control either Roamio which made for a better user experience. My suggestion would be for Tivo to allow a full Tivo (Bolt/Roamio) to act as a Mini and be able to control another full Tivo seamlessly. Otherwise, the best option is placing Mini's at each of your TV's and not use the full Tivo's for viewing -- only as sources for the Mini's. This provides you with the best user experience since you can then select from either DVR. It's not ideal because things still aren't really integrated but it's the best that you can do in the current Tivo environment.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mlcarson said:


> Otherwise, the best option is placing Mini's at each of your TV's and not use the full Tivo's for viewing -- only as sources for the Mini's. This provides you with the best user experience since you can then select from either DVR. It's not ideal because things still aren't really integrated but it's the best that you can do in the current Tivo environment.


Not quite the best user experience because a Mini cannot switch buffers for live tv viewing. It can change channels and use a buffer but that is not the same.

Also, the host will keep at least one tuner for itself. You are throwing that tuner away if you don't use the host for viewing as well.


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

I currently enjoy this option on my Tivo HD. It's also available on the basic Premiere. You can get those cheap. The chipsets in the cable only units can do ATSC just fine. For some silly reason, Tivo does not agree with it. That's what happens when you have lawyers and MBA's run a company instead of engineers. Tivo, I hope you are listening!


----------

